# Pat Kenny and the Frontline audience member



## thedaras (10 Nov 2009)

I thought that what the audience member on the frontline show had to say was probably valid.

However I do not think it was the correct forum to verbally attack the Pat Kenny.

The producers should have gone to an ad break,as who knows when someone is that out of control,what they are liable to do.

I felt it was very unfair on Pat Kenny,and very unfair that it wasnt stopped,and Im sure people felt very uncomfortable.

I would feel the same should this happen to any presenter or panel member.


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2009)

I was surprised it went unchecked too. Yes it was the wrong forum and as a matter of principle,  yes it was probably unfair on Kenny.  

But what effective forum did the guy really have?  Joe Duffy? Letters page of the newspapers? non payment of license protest?

What's sad IMO is that this guy will simply be dismissed as a nutter by the majority of the population.


----------



## Ruam (10 Nov 2009)

I thought it was the most entertaining part of the programme


----------



## TarfHead (10 Nov 2009)

It neatly encapsulates what Frontline has become.

A soapbox for emotive venting, devoid on analysis, explanation or context.


----------



## Sylvester3 (10 Nov 2009)

I would have watched it if I'd known there would be raving lunatics on. Do you think they could give more advanced notice in future? It would help their ratings...


----------



## RonanC (10 Nov 2009)

Sylvester3 said:


> I would have watched it if I'd known there would be raving lunatics on. Do you think they could give more advanced notice in future? It would help their ratings...


 
I think the only thing that will help the ratings is, the Final of the Apprentice!!

http://www.independent.ie/entertain...he-apprentice-becomes-the-master-1937126.html


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Nov 2009)

The only pity was that he didnt give Pat a chance to answer, and then pursued him like Paxman would. 

By continuing to foam at the mouth he just marked himself out as a nutter, though I thought the general thrust of what he had to say was deserving of a response.

Pat thanked him, as he does in those situations. Do RTE not have bouncers like they do on Gerry Springer and all those ??


----------



## S.L.F (10 Nov 2009)

For those of you who want to see it here you go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y35zuWaMTPU&feature=related

Lets hope they make him a regular guest


----------



## shnaek (10 Nov 2009)

So now that he got away with that, how many people will try to get on Frontline to vent about their own particular grievances? They are going to have to screen the audience before letting them in!


----------



## levelpar (10 Nov 2009)

Is it possible that this so called "nutter" is the first joe soap to crack under the daily torrent of  news detailing the greed and corruption  of semi-states ,government top dogs,  greedy bankers and speculators?.

Is it possible that this "nutter" did not have the strength of character to contain the anger that most of us feel about the rape and pillage of dear old Ireland ?.

Is it possible that this "nutter" is the rumbling sound of Mount Etna about to explodef?

Rather than ridicule the man ,why not feel some sympathy for him as I am sure our Pat will not lose any sleep over it.


----------



## S.L.F (10 Nov 2009)

levelpar said:


> Rather than ridicule the man ,why not feel some sympathy for him as I am sure our Pat will not lose any sleep over it.


 
I don't think Pat heard a word he said but I could see him wave to his lackeys with the obvious unspoken instruction "Remove the peasant..."


----------



## peelaaa (10 Nov 2009)

I thought it was sad on the audience not to clap in agreement, yet they clapped when that ridiculous women Hanafin blabbed her rubbish.


----------



## Staples (10 Nov 2009)

levelpar said:


> I am sure our Pat will not lose any sleep over it.


 
Unlikely. He's probably more concerned with how he can get squatter's rights in Hugh Leonard's old gaff and extend his own "trophy house".


----------



## z107 (10 Nov 2009)

Nutter? - He's probably the sanest person in this country!

Is RTÉ solely funded through licence fees and advertising? They get no funding from the taxpayers?


----------



## DerKaiser (10 Nov 2009)

I think it was disgraceful attack on Pat, I suspect the guy has deeper issues.

I'm not surprised though.  There is a lot of anger out there that needs to be productively channelled rather than stoked up.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

peelaaa said:


> I thought it was sad on the audience not to clap in agreement, yet they clapped when that ridiculous women Hanafin blabbed her rubbish.


I am not surprised as the tickets are controlled by RTE and the political  parties.


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

How are the tickets controlled by the political parties??


----------



## gipimann (10 Nov 2009)

I thought the programme was pre-recorded (like Q&A used to be)?  Obviously not, given last night's events!


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> How are the tickets controlled by the political parties??


Tickets are given to the various parties participating and other interest groups so they stick their people in the audience. Q&A was absolutely ridiculous for it.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

gipimann said:


> I thought the programme was pre-recorded (like Q&A used to be)?  Obviously not, given last night's events!


I don't think Q&A was ever pre-recorded. It has over ran on many occasions which would point to it being a live broadcast.


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

It's definitely live. I was asked if I'd like to be in the audience the week of the public v private sector debate and would definitely have had to go on the Monday evening after work.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

How did you come to be invited?


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

Someone connected with the show asked me if I'd like to sit in the audience. But there's no mystery about getting tickets, you can apply on line via the RTE website.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

I will try for the laugh, but I doubt they will give me any.


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

Why not? Are you planning to throw eggs at Pat Kenny or something?


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

Not at all.

Just sent an email. I am not holding out much hope.


----------



## Towger (10 Nov 2009)

http://airforceamazons.blogspot.com/2008/07/pat-plank.html


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Just sent an email. I am not holding out much hope.



I received this reply:


> Thank you very much for contacting us. We would appreciate it if you could send  back the answers to the questions below to thefrontlineaudience@rte.ie. If  you have already answered these questions and sent them to us, please ignore  this message.
> 
> Name:
> 
> ...



Say no more.


----------



## S.L.F (10 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> Why not? Are you planning to throw eggs at Pat Kenny or something?


 
They'd better not invite me either then...


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

bond-007 said:


> I received this reply:
> 
> 
> Say no more.


 

I don't see your point. They haven't refused you a ticket. They're just making sure that you'll have something useful to contribute (it's not the late late, you can't just sit there and wait to win a prize) and that, if you're a member of a political party or lobby group it will be made clear when you're making your contribution.


----------



## Mpsox (10 Nov 2009)

Now I'm no fan of Pat Kenny, frankly he bores me to tears, but I do believe he works far more then the 11 hours he is on air(as the individual stated). I also think he is paid too much for what he does but do his programmes make a profit for RTE?. I don't know what the answer to that is, but if they do, why should anybody be complaining about what he is paid?


----------



## Sunny (10 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Now I'm no fan of Pat Kenny, frankly he bores me to tears, but I do believe he works far more then the 11 hours he is on air(as the individual stated). I also think he is paid too much for what he does but do his programmes make a profit for RTE?. I don't know what the answer to that is, but if they do, why should anybody be complaining about what he is paid?


 
I agree that he works longer than 11 hours a week. The guy should never have thrown that out. I don't buy the argument that these guys use by syaing they are the ones bringing in the advertising revenue so they deserve to be well paid. Wasn't the late late without a sponsor at the end of Pat Kenny's reign. Also I doubt advertising revenue fell since he left. The question that has to be asked is would RTE survive if Pat Kenny and the other RTE 'Stars' left for rival stations and the answer is yes. Also, the fact that these guys have not been poached by private companies suggest that they are not the profit generating machines they like to claim they are.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> I don't see your point. They haven't refused you a ticket. They're just making sure that you'll have something useful to contribute (it's not the late late, you can't just sit there and wait to win a prize) and that, if you're a member of a political party or lobby group it will be made clear when you're making your contribution.


Why do they need a date of birth?


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

I presume, for some issues, they need a good range of people  agewise. Also, if you said you were 65 and they had a programme coming up about compulsory retirement or something, you could be a useful contact.
You're very suspicious, if you don't mind me saying so.


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> You're very suspicious, if you don't mind me saying so.


 
 Maybe. Have to say I'd be the same.


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Maybe. Have to say I'd be the same.


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


>


 
Meaning I would share Bond's suspicions.


----------



## Bronte (10 Nov 2009)

bond-007 said:


> I received this reply:
> 
> 
> Say no more.


 
All you've to do is fill it out, send it back and see if you get invited and tell us all on here when you do so you can disprove your own theory.  

Perfectly legitimate questions in my opinion.


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Meaning I would share Bond's suspicions.


 
I know, but why??  RTE aren't going to flash your date of birth up on screen. I think it's a perfectly legitimate question when they're trying to make up a suitable audience for certain issues.


----------



## Bronte (10 Nov 2009)

levelpar said:


> Is it possible that this so called "nutter" is the first joe soap to crack under the daily torrent of news detailing the greed and corruption of semi-states ,government top dogs, greedy bankers and speculators?.
> 
> Is it possible that this "nutter" did not have the strength of character to contain the anger that most of us feel about the rape and pillage of dear old Ireland ?.
> 
> ...


 
I certainly hope you are right.  It's about time for an explosion, there are far too many sheep.  

Pat Kenny is only an aside to this man's anger and this will make the ratings higher for Kenny and so a win win for Kenny & RTE.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

Asking your age is a legitimate question. Date of birth is not in my opinion.


----------



## Howitzer (10 Nov 2009)

I reckon he was aiming for something like this. There's a fine line between mad and mad as hell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dib2-HBsF08

On a day to day basis I reckon I'm mad as hell.


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

I don't really see the difference. between age and date of birth.


----------



## Latrade (10 Nov 2009)

DOB may be due to a minimum age to take part. But it's more likely to ensure they have a spread of demographics in the audience as already suggested.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Nov 2009)

Would asking your age now achieve the same thing in a less intrusive manner?


----------



## liaconn (10 Nov 2009)

You seem to be looking for problems with the form. If you don't want to give your real date of birth, change it by a few days. I'm sure they won't ask to see your birth certificate.


----------



## huskerdu (10 Nov 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Is RTÉ solely funded through licence fees and advertising? They get no funding from the taxpayers?



This is true, RTE gets no funding other than advertising and the license fee. I cant quote the actual law, but I have been told by someone who works in RTE that this is stipulated in law, that the governement cannot give RTE money 

Also, the entire cost of changing the country from analog to digital TV is being funded by RTE out of their revenue and not by the government, which explans where all the profits from RTE have gone to in the boom years.

Lots of information about RTE revenue and what they spend it on ( including the orchestras, choir etc) can be found in the annual report, on www.rte.ie


----------



## z107 (10 Nov 2009)

> This is true, RTE gets no funding other than advertising and the license fee. I cant quote the actual law, but I have been told by someone who works in RTE that this is stipulated in law, that the governement cannot give RTE money


Thanks for that.
In that case, it doesn't concern me what wages Pat Kenny is on. Indeed, the more the better, because he'll end up paying more tax. It's not my money.


----------



## Sunny (10 Nov 2009)

huskerdu said:


> This is true, RTE gets no funding other than advertising and the license fee. I cant quote the actual law, but I have been told by someone who works in RTE that this is stipulated in law, that the governement cannot give RTE money


 
Not exactly true since the Government give RTE the proceeds of the license fee every year and get to set the price so technically the Government can give RTE as much money as they want. We just have to pay it in the form of the license fee. The license fee is colleced on behalf of the Minister, not RTE.


----------



## huskerdu (10 Nov 2009)

Yes, Sunny that is one way of putting it. By the way, I am not defending RTE, just answering a question that RTE gets no direct government funding  from tax take, other than the license fee.


----------



## csirl (10 Nov 2009)

The license fee is a tax on owning a TV. Its as much as a tax as e.g. car tax. It is mandated by the Government. So to say that RTE gets no money from the Government is incorrect. Anyway, isnt it collected by the Government (An Post) and then handed to RTE. 

TV license should be abolished.


----------



## delgirl (10 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> The license fee is a tax on owning a TV. Its as much as a tax as e.g. car tax. It is mandated by the Government. So to say that RTE gets no money from the Government is incorrect. Anyway, isnt it collected by the Government (An Post) and then handed to RTE.
> 
> TV licence should be abolished.


+1

There will be a lot of families struggling to pay the licence fee, which IMHO goes towards mad salaries for a bunch of mediocre presenters.

There's an idea for a new Irish reality TV show - a competition to find some interesting, clever, informed people to take over from Kenny, Ryan et al for a fraction of the salary.

I honestly can't fathom what anyone finds good or interesting about Gerry Ryan!  I think he's awful and is not worth a fraction of what he earns.

All the best Irish presenters are in the UK.


----------



## z107 (10 Nov 2009)

> TV license should be abolished.


TV licence should only be abolished if RTÉ is either abolished or RTÉ is not funded through taxes.
As it stands, I have a choice whether or not to fund Pat kenny's salary.

RTÉ should not be funded by the tax payer.


----------



## Latrade (11 Nov 2009)

delgirl said:


> +1
> 
> There will be a lot of families struggling to pay the licence fee, which IMHO goes towards mad salaries for a bunch of mediocre presenters.


 
IMHO if they can't afford a TV Licence, then they shouldn't be able to afford a tv and whatever service provider the subscribe to.


----------



## zztop (11 Nov 2009)

So today the papers have it this gentleman is a racist with convictions...
Good PR for the show though.


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2009)

zztop said:


> So today the papers have it this gentleman is a racist with convictions...


 
Which papers and do you have a link?


----------



## mf1 (11 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Which papers and do you have a link?



It was in this mornings Irish Sun. 

In my defence, I was buying my Irish Times when I caught sight of the Sun headline in the newsagents! 

mf


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2009)

mf1 said:


> It was in this mornings Irish Sun.


 
 Hmmmm

Say no more.


----------



## Firefly (11 Nov 2009)

mf1 said:


> It was in this mornings Irish Sun.
> 
> Well you can't argue with the "paper of record"


----------



## QED (11 Nov 2009)

I'm not a fan of Pat Kenny but I don't think the personal attack should have been broadcast.

Pat costs me less than €1 per year from the licence fee and I think I get value for that.


----------



## sunrock (11 Nov 2009)

I recently paid my licence fee....160euros....its a lot of money for an average earner.
And RTE get advertising revenue as well.Apart from news,current affairs and sports RTE don`t actually produce many programmes...I mean they have no genuine rural/farming soap which is a disgrace. I think the licence fee is just too much for what we are getting.The huge salaries ....no need for them as where could these people get similiar type jobs...also do we need foreign correspondents flying all over the globe when all they do is trot out the same viewpoints as the corporate media anyway and all the prizes given out. RTE is a big crony culture where everyone there is feathering each others nest.RTE knows that it is dependant on the licence fee, so it is very politically sensitive and  does not want to antagonise the top politicians.
In this belt tightening times RTE needs to get real and reduce its costs and the licence fee needs to be reduced in turn.


----------



## QED (11 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> I recently paid my licence fee....160euros....its a lot of money for an average earner.quote]
> 
> I agree. In fact I think that the fee should only be no more than €50 per year to cover only news and public service broadcasting.
> 
> But it's the wasteful use of money and the overall ethos of RTE that is at fault. Not Pat Kenny the individual.


----------



## liaconn (11 Nov 2009)

QED said:


> I'm not a fan of Pat Kenny but I don't think the personal attack should have been broadcast.


 
It's a live programme, they couldn't edit it out.


----------



## QED (11 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> It's a live programme, they couldn't edit it out.


 
They should have gone to a break almost immediately.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Nov 2009)

+1

They should have.


----------



## Ruam (11 Nov 2009)

QED said:


> They should have gone to a break almost immediately.



I'm glad they didn't, for me it was the best part of the show.

Did you see the face of Kenny when they came back after the break?


----------



## Sunny (11 Nov 2009)

They loved it as did Pat Kenny. They are getting spanked in the ratings and they couldn't buy publicity like this. People will just tune in now to see what else will happen. 

They should hire Jerry Springer like security men though!


----------



## One (11 Nov 2009)

I think Pat Kenny is a good presenter, particularly on The Frontline. But I think that the main substance of what the man in the audience was saying (that Pat Kenny shouldn’t be receiving a salary of €600,000) is correct. And it is about time it was said (or roared out loud) in public!

However, the man in the audience completely overstepped the mark by attacking not just Pat Kenny’s salary but Pat Kenny himself. He was wrong to say he was heading off to sue an old woman about a field. He was inaccurate when he said Pat Kenny worked 11 hours a week. He was stupid to say………“I don’t mind this woman here (M. Hanafin) who was elected by the people of the country being corrupt.” It amounted to unnecessary and unjustifiable personal abuse towards Pat Kenny.

Why we pay a television / radio presenter more money than Brian Cowen, Gordon Brown and Barack Obama earn between them is hard to grasp. What on earth does he do to deserve a salary of €600,000? Is there nobody else in Ireland that could do the job equally as good for a fraction of that salary?

(I would ask the same question about all those other high earning presenters in RTE as well, such as Gerry Ryan and Ryan Turbidy, whom I also regard as good presenters. They just get paid far too much).


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Nov 2009)

One said:


> I think Pat Kenny is a good presenter, particularly on The Frontline. But I think that the main substance of what the man in the audience was saying (that Pat Kenny shouldn’t be receiving a salary of €600,000) is correct. And it is about time it was said (or roared out loud) in public!
> 
> However, the man in the audience completely overstepped the mark by attacking not just Pat Kenny’s salary but Pat Kenny himself. He was wrong to say he was heading off to sue an old woman about a field. He was inaccurate when he said Pat Kenny worked 11 hours a week. He was stupid to say………“I don’t mind this woman here (M. Hanafin) who was elected by the people of the country being corrupt.” It amounted to unnecessary and unjustifiable personal abuse towards Pat Kenny.
> 
> ...



+1 to all of that One. I think if he had composed himself and presented his argument in a calm and coherent manner without resorting to personal abuse and generally losing the run of himself, his argument would have carried far more weight. It's a shame he made such an eejit of himself really as it was a point well worth making.


----------



## Firefly (11 Nov 2009)

Why don't RTE go pay-per-view or subscription based - like Sky Sports etc? No problems collecting money and they would make programs people would be interested in or go bust?


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Nov 2009)

Firefly said:


> Why don't RTE go pay-per-view or subscription based - like Sky Sports etc? No problems collecting money and they would make programs people would be interested in or go bust?



Because then you'd end up with lowest common denominator programming ... i.e. cheap to make crap populist programmes like reality shows that bring in large numbers of viewers ... no thank you! I think there was a thread before on RTE and I remember a number of people (myself included) think RTE does a fine job on the whole. That said there is no justification for the salaries they pay a select few.


----------



## sunrock (11 Nov 2009)

Its just like the top bankers who set their own salaries.RTE has a huge and very generous expense account ,so they are spending lavishly.
The government should immeadiately reduce the licence fee to 50euros as has been mentioned and have an independant body deciding on spending and salaries..like a private company would....I think they could provide just as good if not better service on 50 euros...they just need to cut the fat.


----------



## bogle (11 Nov 2009)

QED said:


> I'm not a fan of Pat Kenny but I don't think the personal attack should have been broadcast.
> 
> Pat costs me less than €1 per year from the licence fee and I think I get value for that.



(1/160)*100 = 0.63% and thats just *one* presenters salary!

Have you any idea how much it costs to roll out a digital terrestrial network?

They don't come cheap!


----------



## Complainer (11 Nov 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Why do they need a date of birth?


Why don't you ask them?


----------



## bond-007 (11 Nov 2009)

I have asked the Data Protection Commissioner to look into it.


----------



## liaconn (12 Nov 2009)

Look into what? Unless RTE hands on personal information you have supplied to a 3rd party without your permission there is nothing for the Data Protection Commissioner to investigate.


----------



## Complainer (13 Nov 2009)

liaconn said:


> Look into what? Unless RTE hands on personal information you have supplied to a 3rd party without your permission there is nothing for the Data Protection Commissioner to investigate.


That's not true. The DPC has a broader role, in cases where organisations are seeking information that they don't need. I reported the Gardai to the DPC some years ago for asking about occupation on a witness form. No outcome to that one yet.


----------



## shnaek (13 Nov 2009)

Apparently Kenny had a go at drag queens too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2AFNxFvvHM&feature=player_embedded


----------

